# First attempt in a Royal Gourmet electric smoker with questions??



## linebackeru2007 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello, I'm new to smoking cheese and planning to try for the first time. I have a Royal Gourmet electric smoker that I plan to use with a 12" smoke tube with no heat. I have been doing a fair amount of online research before I start and what I have found is that most say the smoke needs to circulate. This electric smoker has no top vent to allow for the release of smoke. Is this okay? Or will this affect the cheese by making it too strong of a smoke taste?  Looking for help/suggestions on times etc also.  Looking to smoke some cooper and possibly Gouda and mild Cheddar.  Thanks!

+ QuoteReply





Forums>Smoked Cheese>


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 27, 2018)

It should have some sort of vent some where, open it to full and use a mild wood.

I've never seen this model up close but surely there must be a way for air to flow through?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 27, 2018)

Others on the Amazon site say it has no way for the smoke to exit, as well.
Kind of perplexing. You think there would be some way to allow an exchange.
Otherwise, a modification could be done to allow a vent out.
In the pictures it shows air inlets in the floor of the smoker. Maybe the door is designed to leak to allow an exchange?

Royal Gourmet Electric Smoker


----------



## linebackeru2007 (Dec 27, 2018)

Since I'm cold smoking I guess if there is no vent I could just crack the door slightly to allow smoke to release from the unit?  Doesn't help me if I'm going to smoke meat but should be ok with cheese I'm hoping?  

I have read that most prefer a mild wood for cheese but I have hickory pellets from A-maze-n I was going to try.  Should I only smoke for 2 hrs or less since it is a stronger flavored wood?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 28, 2018)

linebackeru2007 said:


> Since I'm cold smoking I guess if there is no vent I could just crack the door slightly to allow smoke to release from the unit?  Doesn't help me if I'm going to smoke meat but should be ok with cheese I'm hoping?
> 
> I have read that most prefer a mild wood for cheese but I have hickory pellets from A-maze-n I was going to try.  Should I only smoke for 2 hrs or less since it is a stronger flavored wood?



Yes, my thoughts exactly. A small dowel, or a small stick could hold the door ajar at the top outside corner to allow circulation. I couldn't find a picture of the back to see if it has a plug where smoke could escape. But many do have a smallish hole that is suppose to vent the box. It might leak enough just leaving the latch loose.
In operation, smokers have a very slow drift as the smoke enters and exits the box. That slow exchange lets a cloud of smoke to slowly contact the items (Cheese or Meats) and smoke them.
The heating element allows for the internal temperature to make the box an oven. Not very important for cold smoking things like cheese, unless you want a targeted temperature. Mine is set up for a 68-78° range for cold smoking.

For most of my life I smoked with Hickory. I just like the flavor. Kind of bold, pleasant on the eyes if not overdone. Like a sultry female singer at a piano bar. I also, lately, like Apple Wood for a milder taste. And Alder Wood for my Salmon smoking.
Sampling is recommended as the smoking progresses so you can get a feel for what level you like. Once you find the amount of time, and smoke exchange you like for your tastes, you can repeat it as you go along.
Let your cheese come up to the ambient temperature before you begin the actual smoking. This is so it doesn't sweat from condensation forming on it. It if is damp, or has beads of moisture on it, it takes on an acrid taste and can get yukkie.
If the outside of the cheese does take on too much smoke, don't give up. Slice away to the middle area and the smokiness is milder.
Let the smoked cheese age and it develops a better flavor. I usually can't let mine set that long, I eat it up. 

Patience, experimenting, and discovery, that's what smoking food is about. Don't expect perfection immediately, nor every time you try. Just follow the learning curve and enjoy.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 28, 2018)

I have an old masterbuilt analog smoker that is the same way no vent on top. Has a small almost nail hole in the back to let the smoke out. Heating element went out and haven’t used it in forever. Anyways since you have the smoke tube have you thought about maybe doing it in a gas grill or kettle with no heat to get the ventilation you need? That’s the nice thing about the tube and pellet trays if you have some sort of ventilation to get air to the pellets you could cold smoke in a cardboard box and it would turn out good. Good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------

